# Sent pms not there!



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

hi replied to a few pms over the last couple of weeks and wanted to check one of them but all I see in the sent folder is an old email from months ago the recent ones are not there 

Can you check this out for me please?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

check off "save a copy of sent messages"


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> check off "save a copy of sent messages"


thnks chris

I have done that now but I had not unchecked it before and I still have an old message saved so something has happened to change that in some way 

very odd


----------

